# Drive Line Parts for '89 yamaha big bear



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Fella's, anyone have a front drive shaft yoke assembly on an old atv. I blew a u-joint and it took out a lobe on the front differential yoke, sooo, I need a whole yoke for an '89 big bear, 350 YFM model. This is a 4x4 model. thanks or if anyone knows of an atv boneyard I sure would appreciate the line. Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

I know there's a guy in Stockbridge with parts for many atv's. You can find him selling parts on Craigslist under recreation


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Snowmobilers and motorcycle salvage in mt pleasant. They have a lot of parts. Atvs, Snowmobiles, dirt bikes, the list goes on.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

jancoe said:


> Snowmobilers and motorcycle salvage in mt pleasant. They have a lot of parts. Atvs, Snowmobiles, dirt bikes, the list goes on.


Anyone have a name or number for the atv salvage co. in Mt. Pleasant by chance, thanks all, Mike


----------

